# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Групповое объединение

## Александр2108

Как сделать Групповое объединение? Мне надо объеденить в приходно-кассовом ордере основной платеж и плату за проценты.


---------- Post added at 16:47 ---------- Previous post was at 16:44 ----------

Получается мне надо объединить по номеру заключенному договору и по дате? И как это сделать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Как сделать Групповое объединение? Мне надо объеденить в приходно-кассовом ордере основной платеж и плату за проценты.
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:47 ---------- Previous post was at 16:44 ----------
> 
> Получается мне надо объединить по номеру заключенному договору и по дате? И как это сделать?


Что значит "объединить по номеру заключенному договору и по дате"? В приходном кассовом ордере вы указываете общую полученную сумму, а в основании платежа указываете за что, там и разделяете основной платеж и плату за проценты. Либо оформляете 2 ПКО.

----------


## Nixe

> Как сделать Групповое объединение? Мне надо объеденить в приходно-кассовом ордере основной платеж и плату за проценты.


*Александр2108,*  может быть вопрос немного некорректно поставлен? Поэтому и ответов нет?
Если я правильно понимаю ситуацию, то дело обстоит так: какими-то документами начисляются проценты по кредиту/займу, а какими- то сам кредит/займ.
Так?
Вот в ПКО и подгружаете эти два документа...
_PS. Вообще-то было неплохо, если бы указывалась платформа и конфигурация с номером релиза.
_
К примеру, Бух 3.0 на 8.3:


Одним приходником можно "закрыть" кучу долгов по разным типам договоров.
Как это в 8.2.... сейчас уже не вспомню :(

---------- Post added at 20:15 ---------- Previous post was at 19:44 ----------




> Одним приходником можно "закрыть" кучу долгов по разным типам договоров.
> Как это в 8.2.... сейчас уже не вспомню


Соврала.... не нарочно. :confused::blush:

В общем, смысл в том, что документы, подбираемые в ПКО, могут быть разными (зависит от того, как происходило начисление в программе). Договоры тоже могут быть разными, но одинаковыми по типу...
Сейчас откопала архивную Бух 2.0, она не дает ставить "галочку" в клеточке "список" для договоров типа "Прочие", для "С покупателем" дает, а вот с "Прочими" не хочет.
Но у меня релиз "древне-греческий", может, что и поменялось...:confused:

----------


## Александр2108

Платформа 8.3.4, конфигурация Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0. 
Что бы в книге учета доходов и расходов по одному договору в один день были в одной строки вместе и основной платеж и проценты.

----------


## Александр2108

> Либо оформляете 2 ПКО.


У меня и оформлено по два ПКО. Мне теперь надо чтобы было по одному. Возможно ли это исправить? Хотя бы не в ПКО, а достаточно в книге учета доходов и расходов.

----------


## avm3110

Александр, я не могу вам написать - у вас переполнен почтовый ящик личных сообщений.
cf-ник - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DUYv/4TZKk78bE

----------


## Nixe

> Платформа 8.3.4, конфигурация Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0. 
> Что бы в книге учета доходов и расходов по одному договору в один день были в одной строки вместе и основной платеж и проценты.


:offtopic:*Александр2108*, Вы кем работаете? Я спрашиваю, потому как у Вас вопросы не последовательные и из разных "отраслей".
Путаница какая-то...:confused::eek:
=====
Я не очень сильна в УСНО, но.... у Вас такое вряд-ли получится. Все дело в том, что... _(если по аналогии с ОСНО)_: выплата основного долга - доходом не является. Доходом являются только проценты, а у них учет другой.... 
====
Или мы тут друг-друга не понимаем.... или Вам лучше зайти на "бухонлайн"....
На мой скромный прищуренный взгляд сначала нужно понять: "истоки" вашего бухучета. Объясню почему: потому как Вы пытаетесь 4 бух операции сократить до 3-х максимум, если не до двух.... :(

---------- Post added at 20:53 ---------- Previous post was at 20:45 ----------




> У меня и оформлено по два ПКО. Мне теперь надо чтобы было по одному. Возможно ли это исправить? Хотя бы не в ПКО, а достаточно в книге учета доходов и расходов.


А начисления, Вы, как оформляете? 
Выдача займа - РКО: Дт 58.3 Кт 50
Начисление равномерно ежемесячных процентов - "операции вручную": Дт 76 Кт 91.1
Получение займа - ПКО: Дт 50 Кт 58.3
Получение процентов - ПКО: Дт 50 Кт 76....
Как-то так?

----------


## Александр2108

Я всё напутал. Мне надо чтобы в книге доходов и расходов отображались только плата по процентам, а платы по основному долгу не было в этом списке.
Что бы в КДиР попадали документы по счету 76.03, а по счету 58.03 не попадали.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я всё напутал. Мне надо чтобы в книге доходов и расходов отображались только плата по процентам, а платы по основному долгу не было в этом списке.
> Что бы в КДиР попадали документы по счету 76.03, а по счету 58.03 не попадали.


В ПКО есть специальная кнопка КУДиР , с помощью ее выбирайте, какие ПКО включать в книгу, какие - нет.

----------


## Александр2108

Всё это понял, а как теперь чтобы это все не править в ручную, а сделать групповую обработку? Но только так чтобы сделать приходники по счету 76.03, а 58.03 незадеть
Они получаются почти через один чередуются, какие надо чтобы были в книги доходов и расходов, а какие нет.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всё это понял, а как теперь чтобы это все не править в ручную, а сделать групповую обработку? Но только так чтобы сделать приходники по счету 76.03, а 58.03 незадеть
> Они получаются почти через один чередуются, какие надо чтобы были в книги доходов и расходов, а какие нет.


Можно использовать обработку "Групповая обработка справочников и документов", в отборе указать нужный счет расчетов с контрагентом, и изменить реквизит "РучнаяНастройка_УСН"

----------


## Александр2108

Я и пытаюсь через "Групповая обработка справочников и документов". Не можешь подсказать поподробнее? Какое поля нужно выбрать для обработки по счету? И он просит обработку.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я и пытаюсь через "Групповая обработка справочников и документов". Не можешь подсказать поподробнее? Какое поля нужно выбрать для обработки по счету? И он просит обработку.


Как-то так :
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3pyR/BmmfzY9Ra
Сначала все упражнения - в копии.

----------

Nixe (15.10.2015)

----------


## Александр2108

Спасибо. Вроде бы получилось

----------

